# Songs that aren't halloween related but have something creepy about them



## kylet (Aug 24, 2009)

I think Rasputina has a darkness to it. I have used several of their songs on mixes. They did a really cool version of 'You Don't Own Me'
YouTube- Rasputina - You don't own me

If you like this let me know. I can give you more suggestions.


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

"long black veil" dave matthews...take the lyrics in...a little bone chilling


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Though they aren't for everyone, Slayer has some dark, haunting music. The Jerry Garcia Band also had a song called "the dreadful wind and rain" which is very creepy. Take a minute to listen if you'd like.


YouTube- Jerry Garcia & David Grisman - Dreadful wind and rain


----------



## icequeen (Sep 8, 2010)

Black widow by alice cooper w vincent price


----------



## Usagi62 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cry Little Sister by Gerard McMann from the Lost Boys soundtrack is still one of my very favorite non-halloween halloween songs.


----------



## The 69 Eyes (Sep 23, 2010)

The 69 Eyes are definitely worth a listen...repeatedly Check out their Lost Boys, Devils, and Never Say Die Videos on YouTube for a primer.


YouTube - The 69 eyes- Lost boys



Eyes Out!


----------



## dannydinkle (Jun 27, 2010)

"Stop Draggin' My Heart Around" by Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty. The music sounds a little spooky. YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

zombie girl- creature of the night is my favorite- 
YouTube - Zombie Girl - Creature Of Night

and last year at Busch Gardens Halloween event the mini concert the actors put on sang this song, it was great though I think they changed the lyrics some-

YouTube - Ludo - Love Me Dead


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

YouTube - Alan Jackson - Midnight in Montgomery


love this song, especially around halloween..


YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind

another song that gives me chills


----------



## ShadowsDwell (Sep 24, 2010)

Almost anything by Rob Zombie, although the the two freakiest (to me) are:

House of 1000 Corpses 
http://www.playlist.com/playlist/additem/139957265

Return of the Phantom Stranger
http://www.playlist.com/playlist/additem/671716881


----------



## Carlsporkpie (Sep 24, 2010)

How about Tom Waits' songs "Little Drop of Poison," "Underground," and "What's He Building in There?" Nice and creepy, if you ask me.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thought of another 

YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold

Ted Nugents "Stranglehold"


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

*Strange Brew*

Strange Brew, girl what's inside a' yoooooo.
I love it! Creepy cool.


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

Sam the Sham and the pharaohs Little Red Riding hood


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

For some odd reason Tears for fears"head over heels", and Journeys "whos crying now", have just had a fall feel to them, maybe from hearing it on the radio alot as a kid heading to Switz's to pick out a Halloween costume.


----------



## Redsand187 (Oct 28, 2004)

ShadowsDwell said:


> Almost anything by Rob Zombie, although the the two freakiest (to me) are:
> 
> House of 1000 Corpses
> http://www.playlist.com/playlist/additem/139957265
> ...


Yeah, Zombie's stuff is cool. I've been thinking about programming my 3 axis skull to house of 1000 corpses.


----------



## Lenore (Oct 18, 2009)

Marilyn Manson's many songs are creepy and suitable for Halloween. Especially I love cover versions of Sweet Dreams and Tainted love. (Of course also legendary This is Halloween, but this topic was about songs that r not actually Halloween-related .)

Blue Oyster Cult - Godzilla is fun, also Blue Oyster Cult's Don´t Fear the Reaper is one of my favorites and the cover version of the song by HIM

YouTube - H.I.M - Don't Fear The Reaper

Godsmack - Voodoo, also very creepy and cool song!

YouTube - godsmack-voodoo

Stratovarius - Hills have eyes. Has also a cool intro I think that goes nicely with halloweeny atmosphere.

YouTube - Stratovarius - The Hills Have Eyes

And also the legend, Venom - creepy and disturbing music. In League with Satan could go well in a Hell theme party ;D

Oh, and don´t forget Phantom Of the Opera, beautiful song and another very good version of it by Nightwish!

YouTube - Nightwish "Phantom Of The Opera"

There were my suggestions for now!


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Evanescence has "My Immortal" Very etheral and wishful song for the ghost memory to finally leave her alone. Awesome and chilling at the same time.
Also, "Gold Dust Woman" by Fleetwood Mac's Rumors CD. The end of the song is really creepy, at least to me. 
http://youtu.be/5anLPw0Efmo

http://youtu.be/Ygj7tawGiug


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

This song sounds like it's based on an old English fairy tale I used to love. It was called Binnorie or Kinnorie.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Um, I meant the song Dreadful Wind and Rain.
Other songs you might consider
Laurie (Last night at the dance I met Laurie). It's about a phantom hitchi hiker
Houe Carpenter (may also be called Demon Lover) I think Pentangle sings it, so does Steeleye Span. It's about a selfish woman who commits adultry for the sake of greed, and winds up on a ship with a cloven-foot fellow bound for hell.
I want my baby back -- about necrohilia! It's an oldie about a guy whose girl dies and he can't live without her so he (implied) digs her up.
Ghost Riders In the Sky
Don't know if this is the kind of thing you want, but figured I'd throw it into the pot.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Apocalyptica "Bittersweet"


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Mortal Love - I Want To Die


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok... some of these are probably more "haunting" than "off".


Plumb "Cut"


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Within Temptation "the Howling"


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

"Cry Little Sister" from the movie The Lost Boys


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Mercede's Lullaby from the film Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

From what I can remember, "I want my baby back" is a "response song" to "Last Kiss", an oldie that made a return in the late 90's-early 2000's when it was covered by Pearl Jam. In "Last kiss" the singer loses his girlfriend in a car accident and in "I want my baby back" he sings about digging her up! The best part is the addition of the sound of a spade digging up dirt that plays in the background of the song.


----------



## zymmyiscool (Sep 24, 2010)

*hi*

poe's haunted cd


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Here are two hard-to-find ones that were banned in the 70s if I recall.
Timothy -- about trapped miners who resort to cannibalism
DOA -- nice, creepy song with ambulance siren as a musical instrument. Guy on a slab about to die is recalling the car accident.
Neither of these is overtly creepy. Just songs with something wrong about them. Timothy is too much rock and roll for my taste, but hey, it's cannibalism.
Which makes me wonder about I Eat Cannibal -- sure sounds like the world's worst oral romantic encounter.
Diane.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Timothy is a pop song by the Buoys, and it is indeed about cannibalism. Written by Rupert "Pina Colada" Holmes, I think. Nothing creepy about it but the lyrics.

DOA is by Bloodrock, but it describes an airplane accident ("we were flying low and hit something in the air"). The lyrics are very disturbing, and the music is too.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought DOA was about the kids being mildly high, then crashing. That's what was put about back in the 70s, at any rate. Could have sworn it was a radio interview. But nearly 40 years fuddles my memory banks.
I always thought they should do that song on American Idol.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

The Misfits and Danzig albums are all loaded with songs. When I hear Blue Oyster Cults Fear the Reaper I get goosebumps.


----------



## desertsasquatch (Oct 25, 2010)

Last year my theme was a haunted club, "Club 13, featuring the band, Krypt Keeper 5". Had a stage and my props were setup as guests. I wanted to think out the box and try using other music along with the standards such as Thriller, GhostBusters, Monster Mash, etc. Along with with some Halloween sound effects I created a mix that included some of the following songs, not in order (Black Magic Woman, Bad Moon Rising, Werewolves of London, Bad Boys, Talking in Your Sleep, Puttin' on the Ritz, Evil Ways, I Will Survive, Staying Alive, Disco Inferno, Somebodys Watching Me, Spooky Little Girl, Evil Woman, I Died in Your Arms Tonight, ManEater, SuperFreak, Cold-Hearted Snake, Ghost Riders in the Sky (Instrumental), Devil with a Blue Dress, Love Potion 9, Bad to the Bone, Harry Belefonte's Jump in the Line & Banana Boat , Sixteen Tons, Devil went Down to Georgia, Witchy Woman, Devil Woman, Devil in Disguise, Superstitious, in the mix with the classics). In all I liked my Taco version of Puttin' on the Ritz with sound bites from the movie Young Frankenstein my family and I love the movie and we enjoyed that part.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Back Door Slam - 'Heavy On My Mind':


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Desert Sasquatch, that sounds funny! Do you have video?


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Every Step You Take. Was it the Police? I remember being totally creeped out at the idea of someone following me around and watching every move I made. I mentioned that at work, and got a lot of flack because most of the people thought it was a beautiful song. It could also be about a ghost. But I thought it was about a creep who wouldn't let go of a dead relationship.


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 27, 2010)

You know, a couple of songs that have not been mentioned here would also be teriffic. 
Blue Oyster Cult's Veteran of the Psychic Wars
http://youtu.be/uGi-sOTS5zA

Stevie Nicks Blue Lamp
http://youtu.be/qJxU_ourLwg

Both are from the Heavy Metal Soundtrack from '81


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

"I Want My Baby Back" was sung by Jimmy Cross. "I Eat Cannibals" was sung by an 80's group called "Total Coleo" They also do a song called "Dracula's Tango"


----------



## Pam3000 (Oct 20, 2010)

*This one is pretty freaky...*

It's not really a song, as there is no music, but it is definitely a strange recording. I wish I could remember the artist and the title, but I only heard it once when I was a kid back in the late 1970's. It was played during one of Dr. Demento's Halloween radio broadcasts and I _think_ this spoken-word cut was performed by David Bowie (at least that's who I recall it sounded like). Anyway, it was about a guy who is bemoaning the death of his young son and is in the process of digging him up. Besides the sound of the British man's voice, all that can be heard is a shovel repeatedly going into the dirt and some other nighttime cemetary background noises. It really creeped me out back then, but I'd love to hear it again now!


----------



## Pam3000 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love the internet! After just a little searching, I found the song I described below. It's "Please Mr. Gravedigger" by David Bowie. Definitely a 9 out of 10 on the Creep-O-Meter. I was completely off regarding the subject of the song though. For some reason I recalled that the song was about a guy digging up his dead son, but it's actually about a very creepy gravedigger who apparently digs up and steals valuable items that were buried with the dead. The person reciting the lyrics is apparently a child killer who knows what the gravedigger is doing and is planning on murdering him. I don't know which version is weirder, my recollection of the song or the real meaning of the song!

Lyrics:

There's a little churchyard just along the way
It used to be Lambeth's finest array
Of tombstones, epitaphs, wreaths, flowers all that jazz
Til the war came along and someone dropped a bomb on the lot

And in this little yard, there's a little old man
With a little shovel in his little bitty hand
He seems to spend all his days puffing **** and digging graves
He hates the reverend vicar and he lives all alone in his home

"Ah-choo, excuse me"

Please Mr. Gravedigger, don't feel ashamed
As you dig little holes for the dead and the maimed
Please Mr. Gravedigger, I couldn't care
If you found a golden locket full of some girl's hair
And you put it in your pocket

"God, it's pouring down"

Her mother doesn't know about your sentimental joy
She thinks it's down below with the rest of her toys
And Ma wouldn't understand, so I won't tell
So keep your golden locket all safely hid away in your pocket

Yes, Mr. GD, you see me every day
Standing in the same spot by a certain grave
Mary-Ann was only 10, full of life and oh so gay
And I was the wicked man who took her life away
Very selfish, Oh God

No, Mr. GD, you won't tell
And just to make sure that you keep it to yourself
I've started digging holes myself
And this one here's for you

"Lifted our girl, she apparently doesn't know of it
Hello misses, thought she'd be a little girl
Bloody obscene, catch pneumonia or something in this rain"

By the way, in Britain "****" are cigarettes, just in case you were wondering about that line.




Pam3000 said:


> It's not really a song, as there is no music, but it is definitely a strange recording. I wish I could remember the artist and the title, but I only heard it once when I was a kid back in the late 1970's. It was played during one of Dr. Demento's Halloween radio broadcasts and I _think_ this spoken-word cut was performed by David Bowie (at least that's who I recall it sounded like). Anyway, it was about a guy who is bemoaning the death of his young son and is in the process of digging him up. Besides the sound of the British man's voice, all that can be heard is a shovel repeatedly going into the dirt and some other nighttime cemetary background noises. It really creeped me out back then, but I'd love to hear it again now!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> zombie girl- creature of the night is my favorite-
> YouTube - Zombie Girl - Creature Of Night
> 
> and last year at Busch Gardens Halloween event the mini concert the actors put on sang this song, it was great though I think they changed the lyrics some-
> ...


Love me Dead is a great song, love it; Ludo has a few creepy song titles The Horror of our Love, Scream, Scream, Scream and one of my faves Safe in the Dark/Skeletons Lullaby


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Twilight Sleep - _Ice Capade_ and the more obvious _Like Murder_
Sara McLachlan - _Fear (Hybrid's Super Collider Remix)_ and _Black_
Blue Sky Black Death - _It Wasn't White_


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Pam3000 said:


> It's not really a song, as there is no music, but it is definitely a strange recording. I wish I could remember the artist and the title, but I only heard it once when I was a kid back in the late 1970's. It was played during one of Dr. Demento's Halloween radio broadcasts and I _think_ this spoken-word cut was performed by David Bowie (at least that's who I recall it sounded like). Anyway, it was about a guy who is bemoaning the death of his young son and is in the process of digging him up. Besides the sound of the British man's voice, all that can be heard is a shovel repeatedly going into the dirt and some other nighttime cemetary background noises. It really creeped me out back then, but I'd love to hear it again now!


Whoa, Dr. Demento.....that was some years ago! I used to listen every week. Weird Al was a regular on the show and still un-known. 
I'd have to say "Fish Heads" from that show was creepy. Remember that one?


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

_"Cry Little Sister by Gerard McMann from the Lost Boys soundtrack is still one of my very favorite non-halloween halloween songs."_

Love this song!!


----------

